# Airtel and Hutch Prepaid



## sai_cool (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,
I live in Chennai.
I just saw this prepaid recharge card from hutch.( Visit hutch.in for more details)

It costs rs.998 and gives u full talktime for Rs.988 and 6 months validity.

Is there a similar plan available on Airtel?

-Sai
__________
Looks like Hutch is better than Airtel!!!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 19, 2006)

i think you're talking about Lifetime Prepaid,
if it's lifetime prepaid, then airtel also offers Lifetime prepaid....


----------



## reddick (Sep 19, 2006)

Airtel's Lifetime Plan SUXS!
Higher call rates than any normal plan
Same call duration n roaming charges
Majority of ppl attract towards this but now all quit this plan...It's though expensive for calling 
But excellent for incoming calls only


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not talkin abt the Life Time Prepaid.

This recharge costs Rs.988 and give u talk time for Rs.998 and a validity of 6 months only

The lifetime card is Rs.999, and it's a total waste!

The 998 card rocks!
__________
BTW, is there a similar card on airtel?

Thanks


----------



## amol48 (Sep 19, 2006)

Airtel has one recharge card in MAH. its like this.
Recharge with Rs. 1900 you get 2yr incoming plus Rs. 1300 talktime....


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 19, 2006)

oh, but tat's in maharashtra. i am talking abt tamilnadu and chennai.


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 19, 2006)

Airtel has recharge option of Rs.1101 for which you get talktime of about 985, and 6 months validity.. Option not available always. They message you 3/4 times in a month about this scheme. I use this always.. get 6 mnths validity, and recharge with top up cards until validity period.. (Rs.301 recharge gives 275 talktime and 0 days validity)..


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Prasad_den, but is this available in chennai? I mean i want to start with a new plan ( student plan ) and recharge with the Rs.1101 recharge card, is it possible?
THnks
-Sai
__________
Airtel charges Rs.1/min to any GSM Phone, whereas Hutch only charges 0.49p/min to any GSM.

Airtel Sucks!


----------



## amol48 (Sep 20, 2006)

@ sai_cool

In Mah. Airtel doen sucks buddy.. instead Hutch sucks a lot. My friends always run here and there for network while on phone. But still the voice is never clear. And during peak period (i.e. 6pm to 10 pm) you can never make a call from hutch i less than 10 attempts. Also on balance enquiry you wil get msg. "System is being upgraded please try after sometime" OR "Unknown application"... sometimes even "Number does not exists" SO ridiculous !!


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 20, 2006)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> Thanks Prasad_den, but is this available in chennai? I mean i want to start with a new plan ( student plan ) and recharge with the Rs.1101 recharge card, is it possible?
> THnks
> -Sai
> __________
> ...


Must be available..I'm from tamil nadu.. And BTW, I don't think airtel sucks.. Its services are quite good, at least as far as I'm concerned. I'm using it for the past 3 yrs with no complaints..


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 21, 2006)

Thnks for replyin. The plan u mentioned is available, btw, is the airtel live gprs free of cost for surfing. i mean i know we need to pay for downloadin wallpapers or ringtones, but can i surf the website of airtel live for free, coz i wanna use the Yahoo! Messenger wap version which is available in Airtel Live!. PLease tell.

Hutch sucks!( sorri, but they charge for Planet Hutch(similar to airtel)).


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 2, 2006)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> Thnks for replyin. The plan u mentioned is available, btw, is the airtel live gprs free of cost for surfing. i mean i know we need to pay for downloadin wallpapers or ringtones, but can i surf the website of airtel live for free, coz i wanna use the Yahoo! Messenger wap version which is available in Airtel Live!. PLease tell.
> 
> Hutch sucks!( sorri, but they charge for Planet Hutch(similar to airtel)).


  very long delay in reply.. You must have found out by now..
No.. browsing airtel live is free..


----------



## a2kshop (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi guys, I found one website which can do recharge online for all services in india. www.fastrecharge.com

cheer


----------



## VexByte (Sep 8, 2007)

a2kshop said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I found one website which can do recharge online for all services in india. www.fastrecharge.com
> 
> cheer


*It currently works only for Chennai.*


----------



## amol48 (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ yup no use for other state residents


----------



## abhi113 (Oct 3, 2007)

You can check *www.easymobilerecharge.com for online mobile recharge. they are starting service shortly.


----------

